# Treating rust



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Looking to seal parts of surface rust under my car, looking to use this first:

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/pa...es/halfords-aluminium-oxide-assorted-4-sheets

Then:

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/pa...rust-removal-treatment/hammerite-kurust-250ml

Then:

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/pa...reatment/zinc-182-grey-anti-rust-primer-150ml

And to finish it off use waxoyl underneath.

Would this process work?

Cheers


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm looking to do mine in the new year. 
With everything I've read on here about the subject, the overwhelming concensus is that bilt hamber products are the way forward.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Problem is I am putting my winter wheels in tomorrow and can obviously only get halfords stuff tomorrow where as BH stuff we be here during the week


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I have yet to find a way to treat and\or cure rust with a liquid method, the only real way is to remove it altogether , that said i have never used the BH, i have use kurust though albeit along while ago.


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

I've had positive results with Kurust on a old Sprinter van.


----------



## dings (Jul 12, 2014)

This is a very popular topic on the evo forums...
http://www.lancerregister.com/showthread.php?t=406670&page=3
http://www.lancerregister.com/showthread.php?t=388137

Basically strip as much of the surface rust off as possible, treat with rust inhibitor/converter, primer if required, paint and finally cover with a stone chip coating... For chassis legs, rust inhibitor/converter then waxoil type product......hope this helps


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

roar off the rust with a wire wheel in a drill , then a good primer and top coat


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Remove as much of the loose rust as possible and then treat with Bilt Hamber Hydrate80, this will chemically convert the surface. I've tried a few over the years and nothing comes close to this product. You can then prime and paint as required.

For undersealing and cavities they DynaxS50 is hard to beat, easier and less messy than Waxoyl.

Alex


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

Unless it is very minor surface rust, you will be at it a long time with sandpaper. As mentioned, a wire brush on a drill or even by hand will be quicker. Halfords are pretty pricey for paint - a big aerosol of the 182 is about £6 delivered from Metalflake. I have used Hydrate 80 but only recently, but others rate it. Only sure way to deal with rust is to cut it out out if it has taken proper hold.

I think Waxoyl is not as rated as it was and Dinitrol or BH S50 etc are more highly regarded now.


----------



## acake (Jan 16, 2012)

a nice bit of reading with real world rust prevention tests done over 3 years by classics monthly car mag here http://www.classicsmonthly.com/2012/11/05/cavity-waxes-on-test/


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

acake said:


> a nice bit of reading with real world rust prevention tests done over 3 years by classics monthly car mag here http://www.classicsmonthly.com/2012/11/05/cavity-waxes-on-test/


Interesting article.


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

i only use epoxy mastic and the fe123 on all the resto cars i do its seriously good shizz.

my current personal crx is now 4 years old and not one scab of rust forming under any of the steel painted epoxy mastic.

worth every penny, outan marine epoxy primer is very similar but it has a tiny bit less solid content but drys to the same hardness and sticks like flys to poop


----------



## CrouchingWayne (Jun 25, 2012)

I used Kerust on my old car and it worked fine, albeit on fairly minor rust patches. The key was waiting for it work properly.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

I know I know.... holy thread revival!! 

Well, I still havent done this but want to do it while im off over Christmas, so looking to get Bilt Hamber products. I am going to be doing this on the underneath of my car (just normal rust on the underneath) which Bilt Hamber product will be best? As I cannot take parts off for obvious reasons. Would it be Deox-Gel or Hydrate80? Also as it is getting cold now which one works best in cold conditions? Cheers


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

No-one has any ideas?


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

no point using a wire brush on rust as all it will do is remove whats on the surface then polish the metal - you will never get the rust out of any pockets in the metal. only a grinder with a sanding disk/flap wheel will get rid of it.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

What would people recommend though Deox-gel or Hydrate80 for under a car? 

Thanks for the advice though


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I've wire brushed mine, cleaned with all purpose cleaner (Bilt Hamber Surfex HD), rinsed and dried.
Then applied a coat of Hydrate 80
Another coat after a few hours (whatever it says on the instructions, it might have been next day)
Then I painted 2 coats of satin black hammerite
Final coat of Bilt Hamber Dynax UC clear firm film wax protective coating.

The Hydrate 80 seems very good, I did some parts back in January and they look like they've just been painted - no surface rust at all has returned.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Brilliant thanks, so you think the hydrate80
Is good enough for underside of car from everyday use?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

The BH gel is great if access is good, you need to be able to cover the item with the gel and clingfilm. It is a very good product which will remove all the rust and will not damage the metal surface


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Its on mine James, and my cars a daily driver in all weather

You need to put a top coat on it though for long term protection.
Dynax UC is great

My car looks brand new under the back end now.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your input


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Andy-P said:


> I've had positive results with Kurust on a old Sprinter van.


Did you wash the van with the stuff  They rot for fun.


----------

